# Spirit store 2015



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

They are having a decent clearance sale right now. I picked up several 3 foot tall tombstones for $10 a piece. I also picked up a full mask devil mask for $15. Only one big animation is on sale and the rest is smaller items and costumes.

I cannot wait for the big reveal on the new theme.


----------



## mommiemae (Jun 10, 2015)

I have been watching the sneak peek videos. Lots of cool animatronic things.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

CCdalek has a fantastic Spirit prop video thread going on here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/142194-spirit-halloween-sneak-peeks-2015-a.html

No store in North America sells Halloween sizzle better than Spirit.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

*Got a job , so I'll be at my store on August 3rd. I'll try to check out the themes!*



Col. Fryght said:


> They are having a decent clearance sale right now. I picked up several 3 foot tall tombstones for $10 a piece. I also picked up a full mask devil mask for $15. Only one big animation is on sale and the rest is smaller items and costumes.
> 
> I cannot wait for the big reveal on the new theme.


I can't wait for the big reveal of the new theme(s), too! 
BTW, I'm going to be working at a Spirit Halloween location this fall, so I'll be at my store on August 3rd. While I'm there getting my work permit signed, I'll *try to* check what the theme(s) will are.
So, I *might* be able to get the theme(s) before they're revealed! 


- Jack


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

jackg said:


> I can't wait for the big reveal of the new theme(s), too!
> BTW, I'm going to be working at a Spirit Halloween location this fall, so I'll be at my store on August 3rd. While I'm there getting my work permit signed, I'll *try to* check what the theme(s) will are.
> So, I *might* be able to get the theme(s) before they're revealed!
> 
> ...


Jack...when do you think will they open for business? I'm on the other side of town in OC, but anxiously awaiting as well.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi EvilEye, the store I'm going to be working at (the Marina Del Rey, CA location) opens August 17th, and it's going to be one of the first stores to open on the Westside of Los Angeles from what my hiring manager told me when I did the interview!
But, I don't know about OC locations... sorry!


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Shot gun zombie with gun I WANT!!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Good you posted this thread. It's nice Spirit has a sale going on. I just got this for 50% off and only $5.99 shipping.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Deadview said:


> Good you posted this thread. It's nice Spirit has a sale going on. I just got this for 50% off and only $5.99 shipping.


No problem. It was really a pretty good sale considering that most of us are starting to get serious about building for Halloween.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Saw my first Spirit Store setting up in Atlanta. It is on Holcomb Bridge in Roswell and is in the same location as last year. The one closest to my house In Kennesaw,GA has to relocate because the store site is rented. I cannot wait until the Spirit Store locator is up and running so I can find out where it moved to this year.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Today I took my two little ones to Target for a shopping trip. As we were leaving the parking lot, I noticed what I thought was a poster of the Spirit logo in an empty grocery store window (don't get me started on why/how this Giant store closed!). So, I drove closer to it so I could get a good look, and my DD3 pipes up from the backseat "Mom! Look! It's the Halloween spooky store! Let's go in!" 

I explained it wasn't open yet, but it looks like our closest Spirit will be in a different location than last year, so I'm glad we got the head's up! Can't wait for our yearly family field trip to the Halloween store!


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Col. Fryght said:


> Saw my first Spirit Store setting up in Atlanta. It is on Holcomb Bridge in Roswell and is in the same location as last year. The one closest to my house In Kennesaw,GA has to relocate because the store site is rented. I cannot wait until the Spirit Store locator is up and running so I can find out where it moved to this year.


I know what you mean. I hope the spirit store in lake george ny is in a better place then last year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

For those in Atlanta, I saw a really nice big Spirit store setting up in Dunwoody near the Rooms to Go next to Perimeter Mall.
I really need the Spirit locator to go on line. Last year's Spirit location near my house is rented to someone else as well as the location that they had three years before. Even the Halloween Express location near my house is rented to someone else.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The sign is up at our location, same place as the past few years. Always fun to get in there opening day and check out the new stuff.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I can't find another thread through the search engine, if there is one for 2015?

Anyway, I'm wondering, do you have to have the printed coupon at checkout, or can they scan one from your smartphone? My printer is such a pain, I try not to use it unless I have to. Thanks!


----------



## grlwalshy62500 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have used my phone. I actually screen shot the coupons and save them to my camera roll (they reuse the barcodes)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupo...130-sprit-halloween-20-off-coupon-2015-a.html

You can get your 1st 20% from the Store locator section of Spirits website or there is one in the above thread. Previous years if you gave your email they sent you another 20% single item.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

ding ding ding...I do the same like grlwalshy in that I have the coupons in my camera roll. That way I'm not fumbling around trying to find them on the fly or waiting for the phone to reload.

Ever notice how it just has to happen at that moment when you're in line and the network speed seems to take forever to load the page.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you both! I didn't know if it was something that they were strict about, needing the paper coupon to turn in to the company. I know when I managed another retail store, we had to have the paper coupons to turn in, and one of our grocery stores here insists on it, too--for their specific store coupons, not manufacturers coupons. (manufacturers coupons, I could understand the need)


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Our local Spirit super store opened this past weekend. I drove by on a whim from my son, after purchasing string lights at Joanne Fabrics, who wanted to drive past to see when they would open. We were able to get a green fire and ice light (After the big sell out at all locations last year). Neat Subway zombie theme. Not too many new items but we will be making several repeat visits throughout the season.


----------



## jecarl2 (Aug 12, 2015)

Just checked ours in memphis, still not open. They have a now hiring banner up but no opening date


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just checked the store locator for my 20 mile area and noticed one of the locations in the group said they were now open. Also listed a phone number. I'll probably head there tomorrow or next week.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I visited the not so local spirit store(40min drive) yesterday. I was happy to find the roaming antique doll I wanted and picked up a small spider for a cage I had at home. I was not impressed with the store as there was no scene set up at all. There was plenty of costumes and small items for decoration. There was not that many different props for sale. And no animatronic props on display.


----------



## Joni Be Good (Aug 19, 2013)

The one in KC MO (Noland Road) is up and fully functional. Many animatronic on dissplay. I just feel this year they are poorly made and not very exciting.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Went to our local store. Everything is up, but only could find a mask to buy. My check out clerk couldn't figure out how to take my coupon. She struggled for several minutes while the manager talked on her phone just a couple of steps away. I could tell she was very nervous so I waited...and waited. Finally the manager caught on and came over. Scanned the coupon and never took a pause in her phone conversation. She didn't tell the clerk directions nor even looked up to address either of us. Very bad customer service. Will NOT be returning to the Kennewick store.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We're going to have 5 Spirit stores within 50 miles of us.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

One year Spirit set up in a large empty storefront (a former Circuit City) and it was fantastic. Nice and roomy and they had all kinds of scenes set up. You could spend a lot of time in there (I did). But I assume rent is high there, because the following year they set up in a tiny, cramped place and had no room to set up any scenes and it was terrible. I couldn't spend much time in there it was so suffocating. But this year I see they rented the Circuit City place again! They've hung their banner, and I am really looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

My family and I went on our first Spirit visit of the season in Southgate Michigan. As usual items were nicely displayed however it seemed they had as much 2014 stuff as they did 2015 which gives folks a second shot at some of those props. The three headed dog was neat but it needs a house or something since it does not have a body to speak of, just three heads and two front feet - used properly it would look awesome. Lots of Zombies, not many clowns (except for Pennywise I don't deal with clowns, simply don't have the room in the house). Regardless, coupons are on their site and our first visit was fun as always. 

According to their website the Allen Park MI one was open as well but when we drove by it had closed signs. Probably should call to be sure even if the site says open.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

The Raleigh NC store on Glenwood Avenue is open. I browsed around there today but I didn't pick up anything. I wanted to get 2 mini hanging flame lights to hang above my garage but I'm not sure how that would work with the long plug in cords.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

For those who have been in their stores, do they have any decent scary clown masks? The last few years they've had some nice ones that are priced right and comfortable to wear. Our store still isn't open so just wondering. TIA


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I am going out tonight to visit a Spirit store in a neighboring town, so I will report back. I am excited that my local Spirit store finally put out a now hiring banner this week. I was beginning to get worried that it would not open.

But they had to move locations this year and the new location is an old Office Depot. So maybe the rent on such a large location is much higher and they could not afford to open early. I just hope they take advantage of the size and do not partition down to a tiny space.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This year empty retail space is less available and guessing more pricey here in the SF Bay area as the economy here has picked up since last year. The two closest Spirit stores to me have relocated into former Halloween City spots. We have a Party City in this area now and not sure if they will just stock Some of their halloween there and forgo stores this year in my area. They made a big push against Spirit and another smaller family owned halloween stores in the last few years and while i usually saw people in Spirit not so many in HC when I was there shopping. 

Still need to make it into the location that is open, only one so far, hoping the displays are set up. Figure the other location is still weeks away from opening. I always look forward to the "display experience" and know it takes a lot of work to get them set up and all the lighting and animatronics too. The manager of one store last year showed me her "book" on how to put one of the displays together and it was quite extensive and she said took a few days of work to do. And then on to the next one. Have to say for me, I do think it enhances my experience there compared to just buying stuff off the rack like in a Target or Walmart or no-display Spirit.


----------



## Zikade (Aug 20, 2015)

Went to the local Spirit Store in Pasadena here, and it's drastically de-sized. It used to be twice as big with all the props in front and costumes in back. Now it's four props total (two swinging animatronics, a jumping spider and I think a little ghost) and not that many costumes. It's a little disappointing, to be honest.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Just stopped by one of the larger ones in South Tucson. Good amount of space and both themes well represented. It's great to see the props in person instead only online - the quality and actions are much easier to view. The devil prop really does not look good, loud clacking jaw not even close to the sounds and "body" is fabric over obvious frame you can see through the thin veil. On the other side the swinging witch looks better than online with good mouth movement and sound. 

However my favorite is a $30 bunch of broken electric cables, that shake, buzz and light up at the ends - great to add to a prop or ceiling just have to check the activation. Definitely worth a look in person if you're thinking of buying (plus no shipping charge of course!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

bayoubrigh said:


> Just stopped by one of the larger ones in South Tucson. Good amount of space and both themes well represented. It's great to see the props in person instead only online - the quality and actions are much easier to view. The devil prop really does not look good, loud clacking jaw not even close to the sounds and "body" is fabric over obvious frame you can see through the thin veil. On the other side the swinging witch looks better than online with good mouth movement and sound.
> 
> However my favorite is a $30 bunch of broken electric cables, that shake, buzz and light up at the ends - great to add to a prop or ceiling just have to check the activation. Definitely worth a look in person if you're thinking of buying (plus no shipping charge of course!)



I'm so glad you mentioned the severed electric cables. I just saw it for the first time last night on their website and it looked interesting. Hope this is something they have on display working in the various locations. It will probably be my first prop I pick up this year on my initial pass if I think it will work for me.


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

The only Spirit in SF is in the 1000 Vanness AMC building. (I'm so delighted to see someone from SF!)


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

Also their new "rising doll" animatronic is absolutely KILLER. The detail, the voices, like.. damn. They stepped it up on her.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry Jdubbya but the clowns are non-existent this year except for a few masks. They were still building their big scene of a Zombie subway platform. I felt sorry for the workers, it looked like a real complicated cardboard build. The subway scene is huge with an entrance that includes lamp posts. The display in the front was of a swamp house with animatronics placed around it. 

A few items that caught my eye were the magic spell book at a reasonable price of $35 and the rat skeleton. Spirit has their own branded Pose-N-Stay skeletons that are $89 and seem to be very much like Costco's though much higher. And regular poseable skeletons at $49 which are identical to the ones at Home Depot for $30.

My wife likes the sock assortment. Go figure....


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Went to my Spirit store for the second time today. Everything was out and the store was fully stocked which was awesome to see! Seems like they've got a ton of stuff out on display this year which I really love


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing their swamp display in person. Thanks for the photos Col. Fryght! Their pointy tree display looks kind of eerie and I like the house in general. The three-headed dog looks impressive. A bit underwhelmed by the devil skeleton. Like his scary face, his red bone color and his boney hands. I know he's a skeleton so shouldn't have much mass, but he looks kind of lost in the robe he has on IMO. Guess I'm use to devils having body mass and not just being bones. Do like his blood red color robe that would show up nice at night with spotlights on it.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

It looks really great this year! I love the 3 headed wolf thing.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

They also had these but not for sale but as a prop.They are "broken cables" that sparked, but if you don't want to add the electrical component, they are computer cable covers plus hot glue and 3 colors of wire...: thought someone could steal (use!) the idea:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the photo Matrixmom. When I saw the description of the item on the SH website I thought "the look" would be easy to achieve. I was thinking of picking up one of these to get the full effect of the lights and sound (and shaking I think?) when I do my zombie/military base haunt scene and adding some of my own ripped out conduit. With the coupon it's an easy buy for me. I have SH's electrical box prop from a few years back which I think they are still selling. Want to disable the skull pop out on that (too gimmicky for me) and maybe use it in conjunction with an electronic firecracker.


----------



## Mdnight85 (May 20, 2014)

*Spirit Halloween display trees*

holy cow have you seen these things? they're awesome! I asked about if they were for sale and they said not until after the season and even then many people have been asking about them. Does anyone know where I can buy them outside of spirit? I have a feeling they will be hard to get with all the interest.


----------



## Mdnight85 (May 20, 2014)

to clarify they are brown plastic trees, not cardboard so they are weather proof and they have wavy pointed branches. they reach easily over 6ft and they look amazing


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

*Spirit Halloween display trees*

have a word with the manager and leave a deposit on one


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes....very cool looking
Afraid to ask the $$ amount, very mannequin looking in the manner of the limbs locking into place.
Also felt very solid and possible heavy.
I was not sure of materials and if it could be outside.....it could be a plaster?
Didn't spirit start listing their store props on their web site, the last couple of season?


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

I too, thought the electrical cables were the best nonpromoted item, the vibration (I believe) is similar to the bag of mice, from a couple of years ago.
The store I was in on Friday, NO BATS, NO SNAKES, NO CROWS, which I thought was interesting, but have not been to a second store to see if that is a pattern. The store looked complete, not as if it was waiting on additional stock.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

I went into a Spirit store last week,and the first thing I noticed were those trees as well.Being a smaller store....they only had two on display,which seems to be the case for all the smaller stores.The manager proceeded to tell me that they already had a price on them of 200.00(which is a phenomenal price for those)...and that he had the third one still in the box in the back room,and that I could have that one right away.Of course,I asked if the coupon could be used to buy it...and he said he wasn't sure.Gave him my number...but he never called back.Yesterday...I went to another Spirit store a good distance from the first one I went to.I say this because it's in a different district from the first.Same deal...small store...one brand new in the box.I talked to the District Manager personally...and she said she didn't hear of that price of 200...and that she wasn't sure if she could sell the one in the back room anyway.She too said that she would check and call me back.She actually did call me back,and didn't confirm the price of 200,but DID say that she was told that she couldn't even sell the unused one till at least the 3rd week of October.I LOVE Spirit stores...just walking through them puts a smile on my face and gets me in the mood....but jeeeez,the way they run their business in some ways drives me nuts sometimes!!!!Those trees ARE gorgeous,though.And yes,I agree,I think it'll be tough to find one by the end of the season.Get in there,and get your name on a list as soon as you can.By the way...an employee let me in the back room to see the box...and it is huge.He tells me that it weighs 300 pounds.That's one heavy tree!!!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

mariab1299 said:


> .I LOVE Spirit stores...just walking through them puts a smile on my face and gets me in the mood....but jeeeez,the way they run their business in some ways drives me nuts sometimes!!!!


I feel the same way. Last year, day after Halloween, the employees didn't bother to roll into work and open the store until at least 30min after the posted time. It was like they all partied too hard and the manager who looked 20 at the most made an executive decision to come in late. There were several of us standing out in the cold wondering WTF?!

I haven't seen any Spirit stores open yet in my area, but I'm curious to see these trees now!


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

WOW, (if really 300 lbs) that's only $.67/lbs!
mariab1299, what do you think it is made out of?
I'm just afraid its a plaster and not a plastic resin.
NOW I've got to get to the store in MY town (actually there are suppose to be 3, yes three) and put down a deposit!!!


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

It's definitely a hard plastic/resin of some sort.The main branches off the trunk have a 2 inch x 2inch x 2 inch nub....and the branches have holes in them to lock into the nubs.I just had a couple concerns.I wanted to see just how tight those branches locked into the trunk....and I couldn't even budge them to try to remove the branch.It REALLY is a tight fit...which,in a way is a good thing..but I'd hate to have to use unnecessary force and risk cracking something.The other thing I noticed is that when I WAS trying to pull the branch off....a piece of "bark" broke off in my hand.LIke I said....it does seem like a hard plastic or resin....but the "coating"of the tree might be a thinner layer of material over the main branch.But still....if they are indeed 200...and you can get something knocked off later....that's still a good price.THey definitely could be put outside,I think....and with care...could last and keep their looks for a VERY long time.And they're not just over 6 ft.....closer to just over 8 ft. to the top branch.Despite these slight things I noticed...I'd still like to get my hands on two of them.But GOD....where to store them!!Even taken apart...they're going to take up some room.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

mariab1299 said:


> I went into a Spirit store last week,and the first thing I noticed were those trees as well.Being a smaller store....they only had two on display,which seems to be the case for all the smaller stores.The manager proceeded to tell me that they already had a price on them of 200.00(which is a phenomenal price for those)...and that he had the third one still in the box in the back room,and that I could have that one right away.Of course,I asked if the coupon could be used to buy it...and he said he wasn't sure.Gave him my number...but he never called back.Yesterday...I went to another Spirit store a good distance from the first one I went to.I say this because it's in a different district from the first.Same deal...small store...one brand new in the box.I talked to the District Manager personally...and she said she didn't hear of that price of 200...and that she wasn't sure if she could sell the one in the back room anyway.She too said that she would check and call me back.She actually did call me back,and didn't confirm the price of 200,but DID say that she was told that she couldn't even sell the unused one till at least the 3rd week of October.I LOVE Spirit stores...just walking through them puts a smile on my face and gets me in the mood....but jeeeez,the way they run their business in some ways drives me nuts sometimes!!!!Those trees ARE gorgeous,though.And yes,I agree,I think it'll be tough to find one by the end of the season.Get in there,and get your name on a list as soon as you can.By the way...an employee let me in the back room to see the box...and it is huge.He tells me that it weighs 300 pounds.That's one heavy tree!!!



I believe the money from the displays goes to their children's charity. 

In the past several years I know from my own experience stores have seemed to accepted all different kind of offers on the displays. Some negotiate, some don't. Some have gone by silent bid auction going to the highest bid put in.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

We went in to our local Spirit a week or so ago, and I posted on one of the threads here about asking the employees about those trees. Just to confirm some information already here - we were told they'd be $200 and no reservations/deposits on them will be allowed. If we want to buy any of the props from the store, we would need to show up on 11/1 with money in hand. 

I don't know what they are made of or where we'd store it either - but we want one of them! LOL! We actually asked about the tree first, rather than going to look at props for this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just came back from the Spirit location that is open in my area and it's a decent size. They had the displays set up. I really like the set ups this year. The swamp one is cool, already commented on the earlier photos of it, and when I saw the subway zombie one I was really wowed. I love how they used illusion to create the feeling you were going down into a subway. The rail cars were nicely done. Even the zombies (on dvd) that can be seen through the street grating was impressive. This is probably my favorite set up so far and I _really_ liked the toxic zombie sewer one a few years back.

Did a quick walk thru around the props and lighting sections. Will go back later to look at costumes but not a priority of mine. Did like the warrior princess outfitting and shield that I saw near an aisle. What I really went today for was the Live Wire prop and found the last one left in the store for now. Guess this store was open for a few days and the manager said it was an item that sold fast. Noticed the orange spot lights were limited on the shelf too. Missed out on getting that color last year. I didn't see the Live Wire on display, not sure if it was suppose to be or not, maybe subway?, but glad it had a Try Me. It sold me. The sound and movement should be worth the money. Used my coupon and glad I stopped in today at lunch.

So yes, LOVED the trees. In my location the trees weren't all perfectly assembled and you could see maybe a metal rod fitting the pieces together? At least that's the way it looked to me. Very cool look with the pointed branches. The swamp shack was nicely done with weird angles on the house and vent pipe. Interesting to see their little dock and water area. Most of the props in the store were set up and working. I thought the red devil skeleton guy I was more critical of in someone's earlier photo, looked much better in person. Rather liked him actually. A lot really does depend on how you fuss with arranging clothing and such. Also really loved the look of the Incinerator prop. The texturizing on the "oven" was really nice. My favorite large prop and the one I most wanted to see in person was the charred guy. He just moaned and turned side to side but I loved how the fire veins showed up and actually appreciated he didn't have a stupid sound track. The moaning was perfect for him. Here's two photos I took. Just really impressed with the displays and hope that all of you will get a chance to see a well set up location. I know it's hit or miss for some each year and that's a shame.




















Oh, last "first" impression...the 3 headed cerberus...really nice heads and loved the feet. The "fur" at least in my setup was kind of like a sheet of fur cloth. Nice texture but made him look kind of two-dimensional. I do think you tend to have your eyes focused on the dog heads so the effect of the prop is still great but you're not getting a 3 dimensional dog prop here with body and back legs and such, unless I'm very mistaken. I would still buy him though for the effect. I was moving through the store a bit quickly since I was at lunch so maybe I didn't see all of him.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Not a fan of inflatables, but this Pennywise warmed my heart. Only online.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Mobile Users - Where to find Spirit 20% off Item Coupon*

After standing at the register trying to bring up the 20% one item Coupon at the Spirit Halloween website and not being able to find it (found it easily on my desktop computer when I went to store locator) and having the manager try to bring it up as well on her phone as well, we gave up and she used her coupon code to give me the discount. Well got home and found it after spending a little bit of time so thought I'd pass it along.

When you go to the SH site and click on Store Locator, CLICK ON VIEW MAP. Scroll below the Map and Store Hours and there you will find the button to bring up the Coupon.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Though I love Spirit Halloween, I don't care for their animatronics. They're pretty cheesy and cheap in quality for the price you are paying. For animatronics and high quality props, I love The Horror Dome. They have some stuff for around the same price as Spirit Halloween, but better quality. It's worth spending the extra money for their animatronics, they are better quality and look really good. I prefer Spirit Halloween for smaller items, basically everything but Animatronics. Horror Dome is definitely meant for die hards and pro's. I know their prices are too much for many, which is why I say for die hards and pros, the people willing to save and dish out that kind of cash. But check them out, even if you don't want to spend that kind of money, their site might give you some inspiration, it does for me! Happy haunting everyone!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Drove by our location 2 days ago and it looks like they just started setting up. Store looks bare with some of the shelving being assembled by staff but look no where near ready to open. Really disappointed as it seems a lot of them are alrerady doing business.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anyone seen the Ghost Writing book up close? I was thinking of getting it for my witch's cottage but don't want a prop that is going to make a lot of noise. So many cool looking props have no way to silence them so they can be used for visual effects only!


----------



## JWAddington (Oct 1, 2013)

^ open it up and cut one of the wires going to the speaker if you just want it for visuals. I added a little wire to the one i cut and installed a toggle switche on my sons big Halloween decorations so he can mess with them and we don't have to hear all the annoying noises, but can easily turn the audio back on with the flick of a switch


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Windborn said:


> Has anyone seen the Ghost Writing book up close? I was thinking of getting it for my witch's cottage but don't want a prop that is going to make a lot of noise. So many cool looking props have no way to silence them so they can be used for visual effects only!


Agreed! I prefer the subtle movement that catches your eye and wish I could disable the audio on most props. I have several small props in the same room and it is annoying when they all go off at the same time.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

same complaint as always from me: quit sticking knives, hooks, and arrows in the latex heads.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Also....anybody seen any coupons yet for them?


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> Also....anybody seen any coupons yet for them?


Here's a link to a coupon. 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/content.jsp?pageName=StoreLocCoupon

I found it by going to the Store Locator, putting in my zip code and the results screen has a coupon link on the right side. The coupon comes up and is good through 10/31.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the coupon!


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok...lol...one last post about those trees.As I think I said before...the smaller stores only have two on display.That means they most likely have one new in the box in their back room.After a recent management meeting...the District Manager informed that she would be able to sell me the one in the back room on October26th...which is perfect.I'd like to think I can take her word,and I DO believe her...but as much as I enjoy the Spirit stores.....it's no secret that in many many cases....one hand has absolutely no idea what the other is doing!!LOL!SO for those who want those trees....look for the smaller stores...and find out if what I was told is actually true!Ok....no more trees!!LOL!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I had my 4 yr old with me today, and he was not liking the life size animatronics. He informed me that they were REAL. Not pretend, Mom. REAL.  So, I didn't get to look at much, but I do love the Talking Cameos. He loves them too, and really wanted me to buy them. I may, but I really hate to spend $50 on something (with the 20% off coupon). Maybe I can talk the Mr. into buying them for me for my birthday...which was two months ago!

I keep telling myself that I will NOT buy anything else that talks, moves, or lights up, but darn it...I do anyway.

I loved the trees, too. We have two stores in the town that I went to, and we visited the smaller of the two stores. If I buy anything at all from them, it will be the Cameos or a blacklight bubble fogger...I can't afford trees, haha.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Borrowing Col. Fryght's photo here. We were in our local Spirit today and I am NOW OBSSESSED WITH THIS PROP:










I want her SO BADLY and now someone posted a link to a Spirit coupon and I'm *super* tempted - 'cause I definitely do not want to pay full price. [The $99 shown is for the rug in front of her, not the witch. She's $199] If you buy a prop in store, do they have new ones in the back in the box? I'd prefer a new prop still in the box, unless I'm getting like 2/3 off. 

Our local Spirit sets up in a large storefront that used to house a fabric almost-warehouse, so they had plenty of room to spread out. It was a fun and interesting experience... some of those animatronics, tho, I dunno.... you would never have a ToTer again. lol. 

I bought a zombie cat that both my husband and I agree is the best-behaved cat we've ever owned.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

I want the trees from the display....


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

1. For the first time in years we have no Spirit store. We always have at least one, some years as many as 3. Now the closest one is 2 hours away. 
2. Am I the only that finds it sad when their hottest item is a display tree? Just a trend I've been noticing! Lol. Can someone post a pic since I likely will not be in a store this year?


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

I went on a three hour trip into the city yesterday to do some Labor Day shopping and was really looking forward to shopping at Spirit. At 6:10pm I drove by ... and they were CLOSED! All other stores were still open until at least 8 or 9. They close at 6:00pm on a Saturday! Over Labor Day weekend! This is the second time I've attempted to shop there and they were closed. And doing some general Halloween shopping and going to Spirit was a deciding factor in taking my shopping trip to begin with. Yes, I guess I should have called. But with everyone else open until 8 or 9, it never crossed my mind to do so. It was their opening week even.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> 2. Am I the only that finds it sad when their hottest item is a display tree? Just a trend I've been noticing! Lol. Can someone post a pic since I likely will not be in a store this year?


I was in my local store and I didn't even notice any display trees, I was too busy boggling at the props. Someone should post a picture of these trees, I'm curious. I might be back in there later today and will try to find them, because my local store has a full set-up. 

I also agree with the poster stating that it is stupid for Spirit to close at 6 pm on a SATURDAY, WTH. If they stayed open till 9 on just one day, that should be the day. 

I was surprised at how many people were in the store, there seemed to be a lot of interest and a lot of parents encouraging their children's interest, it was very heartening to see.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

themyst said:


> I went on a three hour trip into the city yesterday to do some Labor Day shopping and was really looking forward to shopping at Spirit. At 6:10pm I drove by ... and they were CLOSED! All other stores were still open until at least 8 or 9. They close at 6:00pm on a Saturday! Over Labor Day weekend! This is the second time I've attempted to shop there and they were closed. And doing some general Halloween shopping and going to Spirit was a deciding factor in taking my shopping trip to begin with. Yes, I guess I should have called. But with everyone else open until 8 or 9, it never crossed my mind to do so. It was their opening week even.


maybe they arent opened yet..maybe delayed.I am waiting till oct so I know they will be fully stocked.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

halloween71 said:


> maybe they arent opened yet..maybe delayed.I am waiting till oct so I know they will be fully stocked.


They opened Sept 1. Their store hours were posted on the door ... every Saturday they close at 6pm. 

You are probably wise to wait until October. I also shopped at Christmas Tree Shops who only had about half of their Halloween merchandise out than usual, and the clerk said that they're just putting it out as they get it in. So apparently the stock is coming in slow. 

I'm just so sick and tired of getting to Target, etc. to find the shelves picked apart. I thought it would be great to get an early start, but no one wants me to buy their stuff until October, I guess.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

...Soooooooo.... guess who came to join my little coven today: 









I dunno, she comes in a box small enough to store - which was a worry, I have very little space - and the salesgirl was so nice and went out of her way to help me. She actually went and rummaged around in the back and dragged out the box to the salesfloor, so I could see how big it was. I would have felt like a heel saying "Nah.... thanks anyways" after all that. Plus I had that 20% off coupon burning a hole in my purse... 

So I own the witch now. Now, off to CostumeCraze to get her a wig, because the first thing I'm going to do is wig her. 

I have seen these trees everyone is so hot on the trail of, all I can say is I envy you guys the aircraft-hangers you must own to stash all your Halloween swag in during the off season. Where on earth would you keep those things, they're huge.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Would you be so kind as to make a video of her phrases or at least type them here? I'm dying to know what else she says.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Would you be so kind as to make a video of her phrases or at least type them here? I'm dying to know what else she says.


Here is a link to the Spirit page where you can buy her online. I include it here because it has a video that gives you an idea of what she says. 

I find this figure really interesting because of the translucent flames-effect and she looks a lot better IRL than she does in the picture on that page. Visually I really like her; she's a badass. I'd make a video of mine, but she's not coming out of her box for a few weeks yet. 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...1/75391.uts?currentIndex=24&thumbnailIndex=38 

As per my usual wont, I will style her a bit, add a wig, adjust her makeup if I feel it needs adjusting. Give her some jewels, y'know.... do what I do. Her hands and arms are poseable, maybe this figure will be sturdy enough to add a lantern to...? I have that fire and ice lantern.... 

Wondering if "Hecate" is too trite a name for her.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> I had my 4 yr old with me today, and he was not liking the life size animatronics. He informed me that they were REAL. Not pretend, Mom. REAL.


I'd think some of those animatronics would scar a little one for life, especially that possessed-looking one that has the skeleton face and the mop of hair. Both I and the Other Half were kind of like, "Wow" at that prop. That's a lot for a little one to process..... trying to remember what she was called. She looked and acted like a Deadite. 

Which is awesome, but maybe not if you're four. 

EDIT: ah-ha, I see she is known as the Twitching Banshee. I'm a big girl and I think she would make even me step back if I came upon her unexpectedly in someone's dark haunt.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah, I'm still a bit afraid of animatronics. SH, to me, is totally unsuitable for children, especially those who can't quite distinguish between real and fake.
Hecate is actually a really good name for the Black Widow, especially since the Greek goddess herself is often depicted with blazing torches...

I really like the Widow because she's so unique. For once, we get a witch who isn't a typical Halloween version, and she's just got so much emotional trauma that she's a lot of fun to listen to, even though I can't pick up on all she says in the videos I've seen. Her skin is really sickly looking when not lit up, which I like.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Yeah, I'm still a bit afraid of animatronics. SH, to me, is totally unsuitable for children, especially those who can't quite distinguish between real and fake.
> Hecate is actually a really good name for the Black Widow, especially since the Greek goddess herself is often depicted with blazing torches...
> 
> I really like the Widow because she's so unique. For once, we get a witch who isn't a typical Halloween version, and she's just got so much emotional trauma that she's a lot of fun to listen to, even though I can't pick up on all she says in the videos I've seen. Her skin is really sickly looking when not lit up, which I like.


Nah, I would not say keep all children out of Spirit; I think a lot depends on the child in question. The disturbing props can be avoided with a little care. There's a lot of other things to see in there that are perfectly fun and appropriate. Its actually kind of a good place to dialog about real vs. fake with a child, I'd think.

I found it all rather endearing: there were a lot of kids in there both yesterday and today, the parking lot was full of to-ing and fro-ing and the store in general is generating a lot of interest. While I was deciding about the Zombie Cat, there was a mom and her two kids next to me and they were having fun with the idea of the various zombie dogs displayed on the floor and bottom shelf. I think its awesome that there are so many people still willing to enjoy the idea of Halloween; it can often seem otherwise, with ToTing being banned and displays being banned and this, that and the other bring frowned upon. 

In other news, Hecate it is! And fear not, her speech is understandable IRL.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Normally, not much scares my little guy anymore. He still hates the dorky looking "shaking ghost" that I bought super cheap on clearance at Dollar General years ago. However, he loves the "face-out" ghost that talks., and the Gemmy Spirit Ball that moans. He didn't care for the Headless Horseman at first, but tgen wanted to hear everything that he says, and peer into the eyes of its Jack o'lantern.

We steered clear of the subway scene, and he actually liked Cerberus. He wasn't so fond of the witch, but she was easy to maneuver around.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, I secured two trees today. Our local Spirit store is pre-selling the trees with a pick-up date of October 20th. Apparently, the three or four Spirit's in our region are under one district manager and a local area manager who supervises the stores in the region. They have a list of the pre-paid orders, and I was the second person on the list. The area manager was very nice, and even sent a text message to the district manager while I was there saying that I would be happy to take two boxed trees that were not put out if available.

This year seems too organized for Spirit, so I am a little nervous. In the past sometimes no one knew anything about prices or they were auctioning them off to the highest bidder and then I would find out later that the bidder backed out and they went for cheap. But I have my paid receipt so we shall see.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Phrases:
“Dark as night, black as pitch, I summon Hell from the ABYSS! Avenge the _shrieks_ of tortured kin! _Burn _their captors FROM WITHIN!” *Laughs*
“I am Death reincarnate. I will follow you, and punish you for all that I have lost. YOU SHALL BURN, LIKE MY MEMORIES!” *laughs*
“I have been broken, tortured, left for dead, but I am not a witch, and I possess no powers. My only power now is...REVENGE! ”
“My family is innocent! Not a single witch among us! Yet we are hunted as witches! *screams* You don’t have to be a witch to die of _ fire_!” *laughs*

Boy, our friend Hecate is really in denial about the whole "witch" thing, isn't she? She actually has a pretty cool backstory, being a vengeful witch who wants to exact revenge on her family's burning. Since she's already aflame, she's got a better chance! I absolutely love her voice acting. It's so crazy, and her echoing laugh is really creepy. It's also sort of unnerving how ugly she looks when not lit up. I can't quite get the last word of that second phrase, though. "Memories" is what I hear, but I think "family" would make more sense. I'm _sure_ it's not "mammaries" , so why? Is it a metaphorical burning of her past in a happy witch society?


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Phrases:
> “Dark as night, black as pitch, I summon Hell from the ABYSS! Avenge the _shrieks_ of tortured kin! _Burn _their captors FROM WITHIN!” *Laughs*
> “I am Death reincarnate. I will follow you, and punish you for all that I have lost. YOU SHALL BURN, LIKE MY MEMORIES!” *laughs*
> “I have been broken, tortured, left for dead, but I am not a witch, and I possess no powers. My only power now is...REVENGE! ”
> ...


Well, one can not be a witch during one's mortal life, that's ok and all, but I think Hecate's been inducted into the club by this point.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Does anyone have a video of the skeleton cat urn in action? I cannot find a video anywhere and all 4 my store had in stock weren't working.


----------



## HalloweenDan73 (Sep 5, 2015)

I went into the one in Aurora CO, they had nothing setting up and looked like a Dollar general store. The two people working in there looked like crack heads, and all the stuff was like last yrs. I thought about calling and complaining, because this is wear I spend my cash at and I grabbed a few things and left.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Ours is finally open and I stopped in today. Very nicely set up. Displays look great. All the animatronics are plugged in and working. Nice selection of masks, something they've been lacking the past few years. Love those trees and might ask if they are available for purchase. As mentioned, it was very organized for this early on. Staff was friendly. The cashier used my 20 % off coupon on each item and I saved a piece of change on a fire and ice light, a mask and small accessory prop. I'll be going back a few times as there are a lot of neat things we can use this year.


----------



## FeistierErmine (Jul 21, 2015)

Stopped in my local Spirit yesterday, and it was a massive disappointment. Almost entirely costumes with one lonely endcap of scene setters and small props. Fortunately there's another one a few miles further away. Hopefully that one will come through for me.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

FeistierErmine said:


> Stopped in my local Spirit yesterday, and it was a massive disappointment. Almost entirely costumes with one lonely endcap of scene setters and small props. Fortunately there's another one a few miles further away. Hopefully that one will come through for me.


Spirit does this in our city as well. There is one store that is primarily costumes and just a few accessories/props. The other is the "good" store with all the nice props etc.. I'm sure the other store will be the one you want.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ours is finally open as well. It was set up very well. Usually they kind of skimp on the set ups. Only thing I don't like this year is the location. They "inside" the mall. I always liked that it was a separate store somewhere. Don't really like going into the mall if I want to make a Spirit run. We didn't buy much. Wife grabbed a couple accessories for her costume and I bought the red fire and ice spotlight.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

*A truly scary spirit store*

I happened to be in Burlington NC today running errands and thought I would check out the Spirit store there. 

YIKES! It was a wreck, stuff laying all over the floor, trashed cardboard shipping boxes in the aisles and the floor was covered with some scary black stuff that looked like mold (I think/hope it was just old tile glue but gross nonetheless)

I'm not sure if they were still setting up but I saw employees just stepping on and over piles of merchandise on the floor and seemingly completely oblivious.

About half of the set up animatronics were not working and some had broken plastic etc. They looked like it had all just been tossed into place  In addition I noticed a lot of the smaller animatronics on the shelves had the "try me" buttons ripped off, loose wires hanging out.

Quite disappointing, I will probably try to check out a different location at some point this month because _usually_ I have a lot of fun browsing.

































Sorry about the sideways pics


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a contact point with Spirits Halloween to see who they bought their tress from? Surely these are being made for other stores or haunts?


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

So I went into spirit today to look at the 3 headed dog and I was quite disappointed. The heads are awesome but there is no back end. I am not sure what I am supposed to do with half a dog. And only half of the props were out. I also wanted the banshee but she wasn't out and after getting a look at the dog I think I will wait to see it in person. Hopefully it won't be a let down like the dog.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Question, has anyone seen the haunted mantle clock in store? 4 area stores I've visited/called haven't had it in stock and it is sold out online. Just wondering if they are even shipping to store at all...


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

It's not even online, so it might be hard to find.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Halloweena said:


> Question, has anyone seen the haunted mantle clock in store? 4 area stores I've visited/called haven't had it in stock and it is sold out online. Just wondering if they are even shipping to store at all...


Bay Area, CA stores have it - seen it in two separate ones in my town.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok that's encouraging! But it is also the opposite side of the country.. Hope they ship them out my way. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Went to a one of my local stores yesterday and was shocked at the size of it this year. They seemed to have put a wall up then crammed all their props in what is almost a mouse like maze about 1/2 the usual size it's been every other year. Horrible set-up, claustrophobic, and unfriendly clerk. Left the store with spooky cloth for sails and couldn't wait to get out. Just opened and the Cerberus dogs and swamp hag were broken already. Go figure. Anyway I live in the NE and saw the clock in that store.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Cloe said:


> Went to a one of my local stores yesterday and was shocked at the size of it this year. They seemed to have put a wall up then crammed all their props in what is almost a mouse like maze about 1/2 the usual size it's been every other year. Horrible set-up, claustrophobic, and unfriendly clerk. Left the store with spooky cloth for sails and couldn't wait to get out. Just opened and the Cerberus dogs and swamp hag were broken already. Go figure. Anyway I live in the NE and saw the clock in that store.


NE as in New England? Mind PMing me which store if you don't mind? 

I also noticed the stores are MUCH smaller this year..... Hate to see how crowded they will get closer to halloween... Now that is a scary thought!! (Sorry for the bad pun )


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Inquired about purchasing a tree from one of the Spirit stores today...plan on hitting another one tomorrow and seeing if they're willing to sell us one. I'm really hoping to find one still in the box....probably not going to happen, but that would be awesome. The first store, where we inquired about the trees, had four on display and the manager said we were the second people to ask about purchasing them.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Soooooo excited you guys!! I was able to track down a haunted clock at a store in the area and they are holding it for me. The manager said that when I called he had *just* put them on the shelf... Only 3 units. Picking it up tomorrow. Cannot wait!!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Halloweena said:


> Soooooo excited you guys!! I was able to track down a haunted clock at a store in the area and they are holding it for me. The manager said that when I called he had *just* put them on the shelf... Only 3 units. Picking it up tomorrow. Cannot wait!!


Congrats! Glad you were able to locate the clock and get one put on hold. Good thing you inquired about them early.


----------



## propstar7 (Jul 16, 2011)

What trees are people talking about?


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Went to the Spirit in Bangor, Maine yesterday. It was in the former huge Circuit City building. Someone opened a Spirit there a couple of years back and it was awesome, they had props and scenes set up everywhere. However, this year, whoever set up the Spirit store had what seemed a quarter of the store cordoned off with partitions and hanging canvas. They had one "scene" set up in the front with different lifesized props set up around it, but none of them were plugged in. They must have been working on getting electric run to that area or something because all of the cords were stretched out from the props as if they were working on it. 

Then there was one major scene in the very back corner of the store, I think it was a subway scene? I didn't pay much attention to it, but there was a little walkway to it and then there were life sized props standing inside the "building", and there was a little basement window under the "building" that displayed what looked like a projector image of rats and some kind of phantasm if I recall correctly. The whole scene was nice and elaborate, but personally I'm not really drawn too much to the life sized props. The video in the little basement window was the coolest part as far as I was concerned, but I saw no projectors or projection scenes on sale, so I don't know what that was all about. Maybe I missed them somewhere. 

It seemed they focused on costumes ... I'd say maybe 70% costumes, 30% props. I was disappointed in the props offering, I really thought there should have been more. But I know how difficult it must be to put together a venture like this and it was likely a group of people or even a couple trying to do this, and it must be difficult carrying such a wide inventory as Spirit Halloween offers, so I cannot be too critical. I wound up buying a $70 costume, the haunted spell book, some little things that went along with another costume we'll be using this year, and I think a few other little things. We'll go back to visit again before Halloween to hopefully see everything set up and running.


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Inquired about purchasing a tree from one of the Spirit stores today...plan on hitting another one tomorrow and seeing if they're willing to sell us one. I'm really hoping to find one still in the box....probably not going to happen, but that would be awesome. The first store, where we inquired about the trees, had four on display and the manager said we were the second people to ask about purchasing them.


I saw them too and was wondering the same question of they would sell those they look awesome !!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

roach said:


> I saw them too and was wondering the same question of they would sell those they look awesome !!


When I spoke to a second-year manager early September about the trees, he told me they start taking names for those items in October. Not sure if just my store or company practice though.


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

I went to a Halloween City in my area and it was awful. Literally the only half-decent props (beyond gravestones) they had were the bunny that pops out of the magic hat and a few hanging ghouls whose eyes light up - that's it! Nothing else. It was so disappointing.


----------



## Sstacy19 (Sep 16, 2015)

I went to one if the local spirit stores, they have 2 trees and six names on the list to purchase them at $250. Went to another, I am number 1 on the list for one of 3! I hear they are supposed to be $200, not $250? Anyone else know?


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

NOT to hijack the thread, but yes Halloween City is way down below Spirit this season in regards to animated props.
IMHO, they have been a distance cousin to Spirit, but this season (I've been to 2 stores so far), they are not even related.
But, in my area they have opened their stores earlier, then in the past and have Great locations.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

My purchase from Spirit this week:

An Assassins Creed costume
Sword
Reaper necklace for one of my kid's costumes
Vampire fangs 
Rubber ball eyeballs
Ghost Writing Book










The Ghost Writing Book is really cool. It was about $35 and it also comes with a red "quill" pen. The pen is magnetic and that is how it moves around on the book. I didn't know the book also had a voice though. It's loud and must admit is pretty neat, but I'm really tired of every little prop having a voice. The box said voice activated, I guess I was thinking at the time that it meant the book would activate when it heard a loud voice, which, it does that, too.

One other thing - if you have cats, beware. They love the feather. Any time I leave the room, I take the feather off and stick it up on the wall on a metal picture frame. They'll sit there for half an hour just watching the feather waiting for their chance, even if it is not moving.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We got the ghost Writing Book last year and are very pleased with it.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Sstacy19 said:


> I went to one if the local spirit stores, they have 2 trees and six names on the list to purchase them at $250. Went to another, I am number 1 on the list for one of 3! I hear they are supposed to be $200, not $250? Anyone else know?


My store quoted $300 for a tree. We didn't talk about wait lists.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> We got the ghost Writing Book last year and are very pleased with it.


its really cool


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We dropped another $75 tonight getting the girls their costumes. I believe we've spent $300 total this past few weeks in there.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Shadowbat said:


> We dropped another $75 tonight getting the girls their costumes. I believe we've spent $300 total this past few weeks in there.


Halloween s an exspensive hobby.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I picked up this guy today for 20% off, and I got two of the display trees guaranteed for a great price.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

JLWII2000 said:


> I picked up this guy today for 20% off, and I got two of the display trees guaranteed for a great price.
> 
> View attachment 258940


Congrats on the getting a guarantee for two of the display trees. We put our name into the district manager three weeks ago (told we were second on the waiting list) and even met him at the store in Village Point. He said he would call us when he heard back from corporate on how much and when the trees would be available. Never received a call. A friend of mine inquired about the trees a couple of days ago. He was told all the trees are spoken for in Papillion and Village Point. Spirit got the last dime from me forever....what a complete circus they run.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

duplicate...please delete...


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Congrats on the getting a guarantee for two of the display trees. We put our name into the district manager three weeks ago (told we were second on the waiting list) and even met him at the store in Village Point. He said he would call us when he heard back from corporate on how much and when the trees would be available. Never received a call. A friend of mine inquired about the trees a couple of days ago. He was told all the trees are spoken for in Papillion and Village Point. Spirit got the last dime from me forever....what a complete circus they run.


I put my name in for a tree as well. They said that had 4 trees (4 were set up) and that they had 4 people inquire about them and to put my name on the list. Well they didn't have "the list" so had me write my name/number on a piece of paper that ended up lord knows where. As much as i'd like one, i'm not going to shed tears if i don't get one. My sense is tyhese things will be available next year as well given their popularity. They also told me they were given a release date of November 1st when they could be sold but weren't sure on price, etc..


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Wanted to ask this. Anyone got a vdeio of that clock? Whats it do?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I asked about the clock at our local store and they knew nothing about it. She even checked online. Looks pretty nice.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

The eyes light up, the mouth moves, the skellies rotate around the base, and it speaks sinister phrases about time. I'd like a proper video, though, as the one I saw moved on to the next prop mid-phrase. I don't understand why it's so hard to find. It's not even listed online. Perhaps it's a prop for next year, but some locations have it early?


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Not all stores are getting the clock prop. I live in a pretty dense area with several Spirits, and only 3 got them shipped to store. It was available online in August, but sold out and doesn't show on search results now but it can be found here... https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/haunted-mantel-clock/92539.uts

I was able to track one down by asking a store to look up in their inventory system (not the online order kiosk) using the item number on the website.


----------



## Reload (Aug 23, 2015)

Just talked to my local store and they told me they had three in transit so they are still shipping them. Told me they would call me and hold one for me when they got in but I know how that works.... I'll be there everyday to check.


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

I was unimpressed with the clock. The skeleton movement around the base and the lighting was good, however the clock face was a single piece of rubbery material and when the mouth pinched shut/opened the rubber around it moved as well. It looked wrong to me, like the clock was a mesh of metal and flesh. I personally would have preferred it to be more mechanical/metal looking and have a separate jaw, like a nutcracker. Here's a video I came across of it (not mine). Jump to 6:30ish to see it in action.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3VTc0Zquqg


----------



## Aswrn (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm on the list at a few stores for the witch house, dock, rises, flame lights, maybe cat tails, and 1000 watt fog machine. Hardly anyone seems to want that stuff. They are all over the trees which are really cool, but I'm not one of them. 

People at different stores are telling me different things as to the prices, date they will call the people on the list, and the day they will take the sets down and sell them. Most told me first come first serve where as one manager said he was likely going to throw out the list and make his own. Seems they really wont know for sure on any of this stuff until corporate tells them what's what. 

I was able to take a photo of the prices that they currently have in their books. The price for the trees were typed out at $150 but their district manager hand wrote in $200. (Sorry that's cut off in the photo.)


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

I was fortunate in getting a mantle clock. When I presented the item number to the manager at one of the Atlanta stores, he said he'd reserve one for me when the next store shipment came in (provided it would even BE in the next shipment). And true to his word, he called me when it arrived.  There were three more clocks in the store when I arrived to pick up mine, but I get the feeling the supply for them is low.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Aswrn said:


> I was able to take a photo of the prices that they currently have in their books. The price for the trees we typed out at $150 but their district manager hand wrote in $200. (Sorry that's cut off in the photo.)


 I was able to secure mine for $150 each. I bought three of them and paid for them about three weeks ago. I have my receipt in a safe place in case something goes fubar. But my area seems pretty organized. They have one main store that is like the headquarters for the Atlanta area and they have a notebook of paid for store props and there is no waiting list just a paid list. We shall see.......


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

jdubbya said:


> I put my name in for a tree as well. They said that had 4 trees (4 were set up) and that they had 4 people inquire about them and to put my name on the list. Well they didn't have "the list" so had me write my name/number on a piece of paper that ended up lord knows where. As much as i'd like one, i'm not going to shed tears if i don't get one. My sense is tyhese things will be available next year as well given their popularity. They also told me they were given a release date of November 1st when they could be sold but weren't sure on price, etc..


I'm definitely not going to shed a tear either, since I've pretty much written off anything Spirit Halloween Managers or District Managers tell me. Their built in excuse is "I'll have to check with corporate". When we first inquired about the trees, there were plenty of trees still in boxes in the back areas of the stores because some stores weren't large enough to display them all. At that point they were in a hurry to find out how to sell the trees and open up more space in the stock rooms. A week later, no phone call....and when I called.....a bunch of "uhhhh.....ohhhhh.....I'm not sure?" And now they're all sold....what a crock...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I think these off the cuff sales are so widely different because most of the locations are franchises that can make up their own rules. I remember I was hacked off a couple of years ago when I wanted the Circus set-up and they told me it was being auctioned off to the highest bidder and the bidding was at $750 so I passed. Then when I went by after Halloween, an employee told me that the bidder backed out and they ended up selling to someone off the street for $100. It is certainly a crap shoot every year.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I really like the clock's look and it's a real workin clock, too! Its phrases are fantastic, but the sound effects are cheesy.
“Time is the only thing that never stops running, and will catch us all eventually.” *laughs*
“Time is ticking away...as the hours go dark, so does your heart. Your last hour approaches, as does the collector of your soul!"
"Let's go 'round the clock...get ready for a shock! Time goes on, but it won't be long till you tick your final tock!"


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> I really like the clock's look and it's a real workin clock, too! Its phrases are fantastic, but the sound effects are cheesy.
> “Time is the only thing that never stops running, and will catch us all eventually.” *laughs*
> “Time is ticking away...as the hours go dark, so does your heart. Your last hour approaches, as does the collector of your soul!"
> "Let's go 'round the clock...get ready for a shock! Time goes on, but it won't be long till you tick your final tock!"


Interesting.  be cool to find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If anyone has missed out on getting the animated Live Wires from Spirit this year (see it's sold out online now and my store sold out quickly), Kmart has it listed on their site, 31.49. LittlMissApril posted that until 4pm today (not sure if ET or PT) they also have an extra 15% off code you can use. Online purchase only and pick up only at a Kmart or Sears near you; you can pick up for free.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142409-kmart-halloween-2015-a-5.html#post1801218


UPDATE: Live Wires has now sold out on the Kmart site.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Question. I found a cache of older animatronic props today that looked pretty cool: Madame Misfortune, the Witch of Stolen Souls, and the skeleton bird bath. I am seriously loving the bird bath and intrigued by the others. Does anyone own these items? Any thoughts or problems with them? Looking for any feedback before I take a gamble with them...


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

I too watch for stores with some of the older stock, for 11/1 sale. BUT, be careful, those can be returns from last season or store displays repacked.
Make sure (if bought prior to 10/31) you can return and open and setup when you get home, if buying 11/1, set up in store, or at least open and look at repacking clues. On those props you listed, I don't have any personal experience with! Speaking of 11/1 sale and older stock, it looks like I DO OWN a zombie swing girl, I forgot I bought it last year on 11/1, just FOUND it in the Attic!


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

If you don't mind screwing in 200+screws, Misfortune Teller's a really cool-looking prop with a great gimmick. I think the Witch of Stolen Souls is a bit annoying, and she's more recent than the Misfortune Teller. However, If you like the birdbath, then you should get it.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Halloweena said:


> Question. I found a cache of older animatronic props today that looked pretty cool: Madame Misfortune, the Witch of Stolen Souls, and the skeleton bird bath. I am seriously loving the bird bath and intrigued by the others. Does anyone own these items? Any thoughts or problems with them? Looking for any feedback before I take a gamble with them...


The Witch of Stolen Souls is from 2014 so only a year old. She has great movement from side to side. Her lantern is unique. She was a huge hit with both adults and kids last year at our haunt. However, one lady did get offended because she says there is nothing better than a child's soul. Oh well.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I picked up a couple of candleabras from online and the mantle clock from my local store.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

That haunted clock is cool. So are the wires.too sensitive. Even scared my dad. Lol


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

JLWII2000 said:


> I picked up a couple of candleabras from online and the mantle clock from my local store.
> 
> View attachment 262375



Love this. Looks great. Are the candles LED?


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep, they come with the candleabra:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...10869.uts?keyword=candelabra&thumbnailIndex=2

Or by themselves:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...les/62165.uts?keyword=candle&thumbnailIndex=8


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I picked up my first tree last night. I have one more to pick up tonight. I did a test run of just the trunk in my front yard last night and it looked great. One thing I noticed from visiting other stores is that a lot of trees had broken limbs that were glued or taped on. I asked one lady about it and she said that they tried hanging a swinging prop from the tree and the branch broke.

The metal insert for the branches is only about three inches long which must not give enough support to hang heavy items. Not a big deal to me because I think the trees look creepy all by themselves. I am just happy that my pre-paid purchase of trees on Sept. 9 did not go fubar.


----------



## mindblender (Nov 3, 2013)

I lucked into picking up the trees last night at a spirit store. As Col. Fryght said, the trees have a metal square tube where the branches/pieces attach together, and they should be numbered to make assembly easy. The guy that assembled them at the store happened to be there and he said that there were gaps between the pieces and he used a foam to fill in the gaps and colored them to match the trees. He did not say if the foam came with the initial trees or if it was something he just did. Either way, it made some of the branches pretty solid and difficult to remove. I will probably go the same route and use foam, tough stuff might expand too much, to hold them together again. 

As for strength, they had a few light weight props hanging from the trees, and I think the swinging prop this year since one of the branches had the prop rope still on it. Would be curious if they could be strengthened up even more.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The foam came with a repair kit. My store gave me their repair kit box which included two cans of foam, gorilla glue epoxy and a small can of matching paint and replacement wooden insert rods. The foam is an adhesive and the instructions warned not to used the foam unless absolutely necessary.

The biggest thing is that the the numbers must line up not just put in the numbered hole. The metal rod is a slight rectangle and if you put it in wrong then it is probably stuck. I have no idea why companies make those slight rectangles instead of a square or a large rectangle which would prevent putting it in the wrong way. If your store used the gorilla glue epoxy then your branch is stuck for life. I have been to four Atlanta stores and only one store figured out how to put them together without foam or glue.

I think your are going to be stuck with only putting really light items on the branches. While my two trees were not broken, the store broke a branch on the other tree putting a tire swing animatronic on a branch. I think the problem is leverage. The rods are only about three inches long and the branches are much longer and the added weight to the probably put too much stress on the rods. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

Got my tree today! YAYYYYYYYYY! Best $200 deal ever!


----------



## mindblender (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the additional info. I think they glued the tips of the branches on since they are longer pieces, but where the branches attach tot he trunk and thicker arms they were just foamed to fill in the gaps. I might go back to the store and see if they have any of the repair kits still. I wish I could pick up some more, but unfortunately I don't have the funds


----------



## peterazdig (Oct 27, 2015)

I picked up 4 of the Halloween trees yesterday at Spirit. They are so cool and I had to have them for my decorations. 

Unfortunately 1 of the connector sleeves is cracked and needs some repairs to keep it. Does anyone have any ideas on what I should use to repair it? Im thinking that I need to fill the end with some resin and let it dry, but not sure what kind to use.


----------



## Mdnight85 (May 20, 2014)

*trees in rain*



mindblender said:


> I lucked into picking up the trees last night at a spirit store. As Col. Fryght said, the trees have a metal square tube where the branches/pieces attach together, and they should be numbered to make assembly easy. The guy that assembled them at the store happened to be there and he said that there were gaps between the pieces and he used a foam to fill in the gaps and colored them to match the trees. He did not say if the foam came with the initial trees or if it was something he just did. Either way, it made some of the branches pretty solid and difficult to remove. I will probably go the same route and use foam, tough stuff might expand too much, to hold them together again.
> 
> As for strength, they had a few light weight props hanging from the trees, and I think the swinging prop this year since one of the branches had the prop rope still on it. Would be curious if they could be strengthened up even more.



can anyone attest to the trees holding up to rain/weather???? I'm worried about the 2 trees a bought now that I've spent more time with them.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mdnight85 said:


> can anyone attest to the trees holding up to rain/weather???? I'm worried about the 2 trees a bought now that I've spent more time with them.


They are fiberglass just like the animals at the old putt-putt courses. You will be fine. Mine are sitting outside on the deck in pieces and have been rained on for two days.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

peterazdig said:


> I picked up 4 of the Halloween trees yesterday at Spirit. They are so cool and I had to have them for my decorations.
> 
> Unfortunately 1 of the connector sleeves is cracked and needs some repairs to keep it. Does anyone have any ideas on what I should use to repair it? Im thinking that I need to fill the end with some resin and let it dry, but not sure what kind to use.


My first thought would be to ask the store if they still have their tree repair kit and see if it could help. You might just have to glue the two pieces together. That was the last resort for the kit which included gorilla glue epoxy. The kit also included wooden replacement rods.


----------



## Mdnight85 (May 20, 2014)

you're awesome. thank you


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had no plans after halloween this year to go to any of the after-halloween clearance days at SH but today, last day open, had to go to a store that was in the same shopping center and found myself walking in. Figured I couldn't get in too much trouble since hardly any left over funds available and really wanted to see what was left over more out of curiosity. I commented that I noticed their trees were all gone and they said some guy came in and bought all of them and a ton of other stuff.....someone in my area is going to have an awesome display next year. Really not much left by today. A few props sitting in boxes but really only a half dozen. I did find a roll of razor wire I had planned to buy during the season so picked that up along with two anti-gas masks, items I'll use in my military alien research base. 

Went home, had lunch, watched a little news and wondered if the next closest SH had any razor wire left. Debated as it was now 4pm and found myself in the car and at a pretty cleaned out second location. I did pick up seven leg iron balls for my pirates theme. Not to use as such but as cannonballs instead. I was hoping Dollar Tree was going to restock their leg iron balls this year but never saw any so figured this might be my best chance to get some at a decent price (albeit still more than DT, but 7 in hand worth more than searching for them next year and probably costing more than I paid now on clearance). Also added a Harry Potter wand to go with my remote control wand like those sold at Universal Studios HP land. Think there was one or two more items I came home with but nothing major at all. First year in a while where I haven't gone in after Halloween and picked up a big prop.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I found a couple of things I can possibly use next year at my local Spirit, but actually I was amazed at how devastated the store was. The place looked like burglars had broken in and tossed everything on the floor or in corners that they didn't haul away. I don't remember Spirit being quite that picked over the last time I went to the November first sale.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Here's our November 1 haul









Sorry that it's upside down. iPad doesn't allow me to rotate


----------



## lovbyts (Oct 4, 2015)

Alexscaresme said:


> Here's our November 1 haul:
> View attachment 267606


Did you get an extra discount for everything being up side down?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Alexscaresme said:


> Here's our November 1 haul:
> 
> 
> Sorry that it's upside down. iPad doesn't allow me to rotate


What?! I have an iPad 2 running 9.0.2 (need to update to 9.1) and it rotates photos. Are you sure you can't? When I bring up the photo and hit Edit I see a sort of square with arrows to turn on the left side of the image. Also see degrees on the edge of the photo that I can rotate one way or the other to. It does really help us here when the photos are properly positioned. 

Looks like you did pretty well there this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Clearing out duplicate post. Notice this has been happening to a number of people for a while now including myself on several occasions. Think it's some kind of bug in the last software update but at least we got through halloween OK.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok I'll try to edit it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I can see everything now much better! Thanks. Looks like you picked up a bit from all over. See HD stuff too. I love the glimpse of some of your costumes. Nice!!


----------



## Noah Wayne (Nov 11, 2015)

*Spirit Halloween trees.*

I have three of the Spirit Halloween Store display trees that everyone is looking for. I used one, but the other two are brand new still in their boxes. If anyone is interested hit me up. Looking to sell all three or one by one for a reasonable price.
Trying to figure out how to post a pick... Hmm


----------



## Noah Wayne (Nov 11, 2015)

They are fiberglass. I have three of them. 2 new in box, one display for sale if you are interested.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

those LED different colored lights, I bought 4 of them....are they water proof? DUMB question


----------



## furfee25 (Apr 25, 2010)

I assume these trees for sale are bonk get available? Does anyone know the brand name on the boxes for these trees. I'm dying to get a couple whether from spirit or whoever makes them.


----------



## furfee25 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry....should say no longer available. Dumb phone.....:smile:


----------

